# Sunken sides



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

Gordon's been doing really well lately, but I have one concern. Recently when he comes out for playtime, I notice that when he stretches his body out all the way that his sides look sunken in. It only shows up once in a while but when I see it it makes me feel like I'm starving him or something. I am very worried for him and hope that someone has some insight.

I pulled out my camera today to grab a shot. I took a picture of what he looks like most of the time (the second pic - notice the tail is up, we had to make an emergency trip to the litterbox right after I took it) and also a shot of what I am talking about.

He is 3.5 months old, and eats a mix of Solid Gold Katz n Flocken, Wellness, NB Green Pea & Duck, and Purina Salmon and Brown Rice. He eats a small crock of food every day (which always has some extra food in it) and his poops are regular/healthy. His eating habits haven't changed at all, either. I weighed him today and he is roughly 260-280g (he kept moving around on the scale).

The only thing I can think that would cause this is that he's running off all his food--I will add a higher fat food if anyone can confirm that this might be the reason.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm thinking a higher fat food. Though I'm sure LG can add more input on this as her boy is a runner and she has had difficulty maintaining his weight. So she could give more insight on which foods she feeds. 

There ARE some who actually run the weight off of themselves and need foods that are higher in fat. You can increase the mealie intake, as well as adding some foods that are higher in fat. 

Once you start the higher fat diet, you should weigh him a couple of times a week to see how it's progressing.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have on boy, Auby, that is the same way. He's a small boy to begin with and runs all his weight off. I add Royal Canin Babycat to his food every day, about 20-25 pieces and he eats those first. Since adding it he has gained a little bit of weight but hasn't lost any, which was my goal. He's also a picky eater and won't eat anything unless I put his dish under his hat with him...lol.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I would increase the fat content of your food some. What percent is it now? Give more mealies.


----------



## jbreze (Aug 15, 2009)

where is the first place hedgies get fat?


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

Hedgiepets said:


> I would increase the fat content of your food some. What percent is it now? Give more mealies.


Gordon hasn't been getting mealies because I haven't been able to find any good ones in the area, and raising my own probably isn't going to happen right now. I'll resume my search for them  Hopefully he likes them, because he's rejected pretty every treat I've tried to give him. (most of the fruits on the list & a few Gerber baby food flavors)

I'm not sure of the actual fat content, but all the foods are from Reaper's dry cat food list so it would be less than 15%. (I don't have the packages any more, because I separated them into baggies and froze the mix). I'll try to find a small bag of higher fat food and will update when I get results (or a lack thereof).

Thank you everyone, I am a little less worried because it seems to be a fixable problem 

PS: Auby is an adorable name :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

> PS: Auby is an adorable name :lol:


thanks  He was named after girl in my EMT class, her last name is Aubertine...He kinda became the class mascot so one of the guys in the class named him...He's a real lil sweetie


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

To me it looks like he's sucking in his belly in a "boy time" manner. But, if he caves in that much it does look like he could use a few more grams. See if you can get mealies shipped in. I buy mine from Sunshine Mealworms, their prices are very reasonable and they have good service (not so good with other businesses). Inky goes through 300 a month so I've started raising my own. :lol: 

I would second the Babycat, it's a great food for putting weight on.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Dora like Natural Balance(just the ultra premium...basicly their original) and Halos Spots stew for her high fat food. And I personally think their ingredients are way better that RC and at a much lower price.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

This is just for a comparison to support my feelings on the foods, it is in no way intended to belittle, berate or attack any one....I just stated a view and wanted to provide supporting evidence for said view. All prices are full retail on petco.com before online discount is applied

Royal Canin Babycat 34 Price $20.99 USD 3.5lb

Ingredients: Chicken meal, rice, chicken fat, corn gluten meal, chicken, corn, natural chicken flavor, dried egg product, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), dried brewers yeast, soya oil, anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), L-lysine, powdered cellulose, salt, potassium chloride, sodium silico aluminate, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), dried brewers yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), choline chloride, taurine, Vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), biotin, niacin supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2) supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin A acetate, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], Trace Minerals [zinc oxide, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), L-Carnitine, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E) and citric acid, rosemary extract.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (minimum) . 34.0%
Crude Fat (minimum) . 24.0%
Crude Fiber (maximum) 3.5%
Moisture (maximum) 8.0%

Natural Balance Original Ultra $13.99 USD 6lb

Chicken Meal, Chicken, Brown Rice, Salmon Meal, Barley, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat (Preserved With Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Potatoes, Carrots, Lamb Meal, Canola Oil, Natural Flavor, Dried Egg, Brewers Yeast, Duck, Whole Ground Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Spinach, Parsley Flakes, Cranberries, L-Lysine, L-Carnitine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Kelp, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Potassium Iodide, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.

Guaranteed Analysis

Protein minimum 34%
Fat minimum 18%
Fiber maximum 3%
Moisture maximum 10%
Taurine minimum 0.16%
Omega-3 Fatty Acids* minimum 0.5%
Omega-6 Fatty Acids* minimum 3%

Halo Spots Stew Sensitive Cat Wholesome Turkey Price $10.99USD 3lb

Our Ingredients:

Turkey, Eggs, Pea Protein, Oats, Pearled Barley, Vegetable Broth, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Whole Peas, Turkey Liver, Salmon, Flax Seed, Salmon Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Pea Fiber, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Green Beans, Carrots, Cranberries, Zucchini, Alfalfa, Inulin, Calcium Sulfate, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Salt, Vitamins (Folic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3
Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Cobalt Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bifidobacterium longum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus plantarum.

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein 32.0% (Min), Crude Fat 16.0% (Min), Crude Fiber 6.5% (Max), Moisture 10.0% (Max), Ash 6.5% (Max), Taurine 0.1% (Min), Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.1% (Min), Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.45% (Min) *Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Cat Food Nutrient Profiles

Halo Spots Stew Indoor Cat Wholesome Chicken Price $10.99USD 3lb

Our Ingredients:

Chicken, Eggs, Pea Protein, Oats, Pearled Barley, Vegetable Broth, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Whole Peas, Chicken Liver, Salmon, Flax Seed, Salmon Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Pea Fiber, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Green Beans, Carrots, Cranberries, Zucchini, Alfalfa, Inulin, Calcium Sulfate, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Salt, Vitamins (Folic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Cobalt Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bifidobacterium longum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus plantarum

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein 33.0% (Min), Crude Fat 18.0% (Min), Crude Fiber 6.5% (Max), Moisture 10.0% (Max), Ash 6.5% (Max), Taurine 0.1% (Min), Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.1% (Min), Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.50% (Min)


----------

